# Hellloooowww From ME :)



## choir (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm 18 years old musician from Turkey. I've been playing the classical/acoustic guitar since the age of 13 and composing classical/ethnic/spanish music.

I blieve in * Teach What You know,Learn What You Don't Know*
Thats why i'm here.

Have fun and c u SOON!


----------



## ComposerDude (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcoooooome to VI!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 21, 2006)

choir @ Sat Oct 21 said:


> I'm 18 years old musician from Turkey. I've been playing the classical/acoustic guitar since the age of 13 and composing classical/ethnic/spanish music.
> 
> I blieve in * Teach What You know,Learn What You Don't Know*
> Thats why i'm here.
> ...



Sounds like you will fit right in here!

Welcome.


----------



## choir (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you for welcoming me onboard :razz:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to VI! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Chrislight (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello ME and welcome to VI!  I'm sure you'll learn lots here as well as having some fun too.


----------

